# Float Tubes



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

I propose including Float Tubes! I think there is enough float tube discussion on this site to rename this section "Canoes, Kayaks & Float Tubes"

I'll kick it off with a float tube question. According to this link:
http://www.ohiodnr.com/Laws/OhioBoatOperatorsGuide/tabid/2740/Default.aspx

we all need to register our float tubes as long as they have more than one air bladder. We also need to carry same safety gear as other self propelled vessels. Has anyone had any issues with rangers yet? Is this being enforced? Do you have to put numbers on your tube or just carry your registration? How do you get a HIN for a tube? Does the serial number count (if you can find one)? On the upside, I've been told by rangers in the past that I can't take my tube on waters like Charles Mill and Findley because it doesn't have OH numbers. I guess if I register I can take it anywhere I like! 

Heading to AEP for five days of paradise soon, so thought I better be safe and register instead of risking it. If anyone has registered, what is involved?

Cheers


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow. That's the first I've heard of that. Sumbeetch.

If I was you, I'd go to the closest actual Division of Watercraft office. You can get a kayak registration some other places, but I'd guess they'd screw it up.
I know my buddy just bought and registered a kayak at Gander. They were lost because the serial number on the boat "didn't have enough numbers in it".
Heck, a float tube doesn't even have a serial number or a hull id number on it.

I'd suggest taking your 20 bucks and heading to a Division of Watercraft office.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/tabid/2069/default.aspx


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I'm sure you have to register a multi-bladder tube, but they can't expect you to put #'s on it. Call your local BMV, thats where I register all my boats.
I have respect for authority, however on occasion you'll get a ranger that's full of it. 6 or 7 years ago I was camping at Nimisila. At the launch area I was inflating a pair of tow tubes. He says I can't take them out without a boat regisration for each. These were 4ft. single bladder tubes with heavy nylon covers. You can pull people at 40mph. on any other Portage lake, but on this electric only lake, I can't tow a babe in a bikini on a tube behind a canoe or yak at 1.5 mph.? That's just wrong!

Here's what I gleened from the ODNR:


Owners of homemade boats, boats without a HIN, or boats lacking a 12-character HIN, must contact a Watercraft office. An appointment with a Watercraft Officer may be necessary to inspect the boat and assign a HIN.

Exempt from Ohio numbering:

hand-powered vessels that display an Alternative Registration

Alternative Registration Option for Manually Propelled (Hand-powered) Vessels 
(ORC 1547.54)
An owner of a hand-powered vessel (for example: canoe, kayak, rowboat, racing shell, rowing scull, paddleboard, float tube, or inflatable watercraft) may choose to do either of the following:

Place numbers on the vessel, pay a lesser registration fee, and display a set of square tags; OR 
Not number the vessel, pay a higher registration fee, and display a single rectangular tag.

Happy Foot Flippin'--Tim.............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

While float tubes wouldn't be a good fit for me and my fishing style, after fishing the AEP area a few times this year I absolutely see their niche up there. It would be a lot easier packing a float tube in to those remote ponds/lakes than dragging a yak or canoe. For me on the larger lakes it would be impossible to cover water quickly enough in a tube, but everything has its place!


----------



## jjkc (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a float tube with one bladder that touches the water no reg. required. If you get one that has more than one bladder you will have to reg. it but I don't know what you do with sticker.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Well, I went through the paces and got it registered. I was informed that I will indeed either need a VIN or go meet a watercraft agent with my tube to get in inspected and be issued a VIN. I ended up calling the manufacturer, Outcast, and they issued me one. They said the practice is common with their paddle style trout fishing boats. 

I took the number to my local watercraft office which happens to be the regular motor vehicle title office. They ended up having to call HQ in Columbus because one of the digits should have been a letter. They let it slide (surprisingly) and said I could expect a letter from HQ asking me for proof but for now the number was good. They issued me OH numbers and a registration sticker. 

I took a plastic for sale sign and cut it up and put my OH numbers and the reg. sticker on the white side and zip-tied it to the d-rings on my tube on both sides. There you have it, good to go. what a pain in the as, but at least it cost me 25 bucks! good luck to anyone who tries their best to comply with this ridiculous law, they actually make it difficult to give them your money


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Great story topwater, a cautionary tale. Sorry for your trouble but you're good to go now. I'm looking forward to your AEP adventures and pics of some "HOG" bass.--Tim..................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That does sound like a PIA, and seems a bit over the top.
I'm guessing what they really want to regulate is this type of craft:









I wonder if they can improve the wording to maybe exclude tubes that are "fin" propelled.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

No hog bass this time around. I think my best was about a 1.5#. Caught lots though, and checked out some of the newly opened water. Ticks were awful, as other reports have stated. Most bass were caught on Senkos, as usual. Overall it was a really nice getaway. Lots more expoloring to do.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I used to spend a good deal of time float tubing AEP lands (it was called Ohio Power back then). A couple of my buddies fished it really hard.
March, April, May....seemed like the majority of the good fish caught that time of year were on Jig-N-Pigs. Maybe some slow rolling spinnerbaits.

But I'd imagine it's late enough that spawning activities have commenced...


----------

